# Anyone know this?



## photographyfanatic (Apr 16, 2009)

My 89 year old grandpa gave me his camera. He is from Italy.  It says Vollenda on it. The bellows and lens fold into a case. On the front of the lens it says original Gauthier, Kodak - A.G. Dr. Nagel-Werk Stuttgart. Is this worth anything?


----------



## compur (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, it's an old German Kodak folding camera that uses type 620 film.  Value
depends greatly on its condition.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 16, 2009)

Vollendas were made to use 127, 120 and 620 film. A picture of your camera would definitely narrow down as to which model you have. Here is a somewhat complete list of the Vollenda models and the size of the negative:

Model 52/..   4 x 6.5 
Model 60/..   5 x 7.5 
Model 68/..   5 x 7.5 
Model 70/..   6 x 9 
Model 72/..   6 x 9 
Model 80/..   6.5 x 11
Model 620/.. 6 x 9  (export only?)


----------



## diser (Apr 19, 2009)

Whatever Vollenda model it is, it's not a fortune.
Price is not going to be more than $200, and probably not less than $30.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 19, 2009)

diser said:


> Whatever Vollenda model it is, it's not a fortune.
> Price is not going to be more than $200, and probably not less than $30.



Well, is the sky blue??

The whole point of the OP was to find out the value of his/her camera. He/she can't just use generalities like above. That's why I requested a photo of the camera so I/we can identify it and ultimately come up with its value.

There are Vollendas which had Elmars by E. Leitz, obviously more expensive than the rest. I know that and many other posters here know it. And there are the more generic type ones, worth less. That's not going to help the OP. We need the right model with a photo or detailed description.

*/rant*


----------



## Marc Kurth (Apr 19, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> Well, is the sky blue??
> 
> The whole point of the OP was to find out the value of his/her camera. He/she can't just use generalities like above. That's why I requested a photo of the camera so I/we can identify it and ultimately come up with its value.
> 
> ...




So, should I assume from your comments that his range of potential pricing is incorrect? 

Marc


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 19, 2009)

Marc Kurth said:


> So, should I assume from your comments that his range of potential pricing is incorrect?
> 
> Marc



Marc, you shouldn't assume anything. I did not say that the range is incorrect, I merely stated that the range does not address the OP's camera in detail. First, we'd have to know the model, then the lens/shutter combination, then the condition. Only after that we can give a better value of the OP'c camera.


That's all.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 20, 2009)

The question not asked is, "Where can I get a CLA done on this camera?"

What you have, no matter it's worth, is an heirloom of your house. After all, consider it's worth in another three generations to each successive generation and then beyond.

mike


----------

